# Buying wood for smoking



## jez5635 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm new to the site and just bought a face cord of oak for my fireplace.  Come to find out the guy also sells smoking wood, hickory,cherry, apple, pecan, peach, oak) that he sells for a buck a log.  Sounds cheaper that buying those little bags for 4 or 5 dollars.  My question is how would you make chips from it?  I was thinking of just taking a hatchet and chopping away.  

PS:  I'm located in Yorkville, Illinois


----------



## nybbq (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are looking for chunks I would cut slices with a wood band saw then split with the grain to get small chunks.


----------



## jimbo11 (Nov 16, 2012)

i used oak for the first time about 3weeks ago did not like it at all stick with the fruit woods i like pecan for just about burns slow and has just about the right amount of smoked taste.


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah expect oak is the #1 used smoking wood by most BBQ joints.  Type of smoker might dictate whether you use chips or chunks. Chunks will last you longer. I am lucky enough to have plenty of different Oaks, along with some Cherry and Pecan to choose from. Oak gives great color to beef. Love mixing it with Cherry wood.


----------

